# Sick Guppy



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a guppy that is usually the one chasing the other around. This morning, he is staying at the top of the water, in one spot, and if the other guppy comes up to him, he takes off and stays in another spot. Just kind of floating at the top. His belly looks like it is kind of bloated, or has a spot that is sticking out more than normal.

Any ideas?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Ty said:


> I have a guppy that is usually the one chasing the other around. This morning, he is staying at the top of the water, in one spot, and if the other guppy comes up to him, he takes off and stays in another spot. Just kind of floating at the top. His belly looks like it is kind of bloated, or has a spot that is sticking out more than normal.
> 
> Any ideas?


I would need a picture to confirm it, but it's possible that it may be Dropsy. ):


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

That was this morning and then all of a sudden he was fine for a few hours. Then he was back to floating at the top for about an hour. Then ever since he has been fine, following the other guppy around, eating well, and just acting like usual. I'm afraid of finding him acting strange in the morning again though. With dropsy, do they act fine at times? I've never had a need to research dropsy....maybe I should now.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Ty said:


> That was this morning and then all of a sudden he was fine for a few hours. Then he was back to floating at the top for about an hour. Then ever since he has been fine, following the other guppy around, eating well, and just acting like usual. I'm afraid of finding him acting strange in the morning again though. With dropsy, do they act fine at times? I've never had a need to research dropsy....maybe I should now.


I haven't had to deal with it my self, but hopefully some other members that have experienced it will post.

Here's a link that I found by googling "aquarium dropsy"
How to Diagnose and Treat Dropsy in Aquarium Fish

I hope your fish gets better!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They can eat a little too much and do the same thing. I used to feed mine brine shrimp, too much, and they would nearly all do it for 4-5 hours.

One thing I do with my livebearers to keep their digestive systems working good is feed them green peas. Just standard frozen green peas cooked in a microwave and then prepared so they can eat them. Youtube has videos on how. They go crazy over, love it.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Phewf! I misinterpreted "has a spot that is sticking out more than normal.". I assumed that it was a scale, which can be a sign of Dropsy.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks! He seems fine right now. My husband had just fed them brine shrimp the night before. So he probably ate too much. I'll have to try some peas.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Ty said:


> Thanks! He seems fine right now. My husband had just fed them brine shrimp the night before. So he probably ate too much. I'll have to try some peas.


If he's coming in and out of it, that would be my guess too. Overeating = bloating. I imagine if I lived in an aquarium, I'd spend much of my time the same way...up top.


----------

